# IM a newbie!!!!



## sunshine88 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey all! Im so excited to join the forum and get to know what its all about as well as all the users !!! Cant wait to meet you! 





I <3 MAKEUP!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 25, 2008)

here! Enjoy!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## coachkitten (Jul 27, 2008)

Hope to see you around the forums!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 27, 2008)

welcome! enjoy


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 27, 2008)

A warm welcome to Specktra!


----------

